# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Καινούριο] Ζητώ να αγοράσω επεξεργαστες Microchip

## George_b

Σε περίπτωση που έχει κάποιος απόθεμα σε οποιαδήποτε ποσότητα από τους παρακάτω επεξεργαστές,  ζητάω την αγορά τους.



PIC 18F4680 I/PT 44PIN TQFP

PIC 18F4682 I/PT 44PIN TQFP

PIC 18F4685 I/PT 44PIN TQFP



Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Γιώργoς 

Τηλ 6 98 92 94 94 8

----------

